# Long trip 45+ pool 4.58 rating



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

and the grand total with one additional pax is $24.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 180131
> and the grand total with one additional pax is $24.


Is this photoshopped?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Is this photoshopped?


No. I've never seen it like that. In any event it wasn't worth taking it. The rider was fine other than the smell of the food he brought in.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You actually took it?


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

$24 for a 45+ minute drive? That sux! 

I've gotten $18 + $3 tip before on a 22 minute pool, though I had three passengers before the pool was over. I thought that was okay, but for a long trip that really isn't worth it.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Take it but never show up


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Fools accept pool!


----------



## nayeem (Jun 22, 2017)

no pools, no lines and ill be just fine.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> View attachment 180131
> and the grand total with one additional pax is $24.


How did you get the rider's rating and the place she was going?

They don't provide either in Chicago.

That is why I haven't accepted a pool in over a year


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I miss that Loews theater. Has a different vibe to it compared to others.



Mr Jinx said:


> How did you get the rider's rating and the place she was going?
> 
> They don't provide either in Chicago.
> 
> That is why I haven't accepted a pool in over a year


In Chicago I heard drivers discriminate super badly and thus y'all don't see their ratings anymore. 
The "destination" you see is the pick up location.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

That stinks.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> I miss that Loews theater. Has a different vibe to it compared to others.
> 
> In Chicago I heard drivers discriminate super badly and thus y'all don't see their ratings anymore.
> The "destination" you see is the pick up location.


Lol we don't even see that.

If a rider sucks so bad that he/she is a 4.58, maybe we should know this.

I will be honest I discriminate more on destination. I like to stay within Chicago city limits. Once you go outside the city ride requests are very limited, no surges and you have to drive great distances to get riders.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Mr Jinx said:


> Lol we don't even see that.
> 
> If a rider sucks so bad that he/she is a 4.58, maybe we should know this.
> 
> I will be honest I discriminate more on destination. I like to stay within Chicago city limits. Once you go outside the city ride requests are very limited, no surges and you have to drive great distances to get riders.


I was at the airport today and was number 70 in line. I was talking to another driver who was 1-10. My phone pinged and i got a ride that said 60 minutes. I've never seen that before. If it's a 2 hour ride do they tell that to you up front too?

I feel bad for the other dude. Anyone know why this happens? Now i know why when I'm 1-10 it takes so long sometimes.

To make matters worse the trip was to the other guys home location. Ouch.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

45+ min pool. You are the ant Uber wanted..


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> 45+ min pool. You are the ant Uber wanted..


I have no problem getting paid $30 for less than an hours work. If that makes me an ant I'm down with that.


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> I have no problem getting paid $30 for less than an hours work. If that makes me an ant I'm down with that.


At least your name is correct.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

That's your opinion fwiw. 99.9% of uber drivers do not make $30 an hour average. I have no problem getting paid that.


----------

